

Lisp on TV (1998) - rayvega
http://norvig.com/paip-tv.html

======
kroger
I heard about this before. I think it's cool that Peter Norvig puts it in his
CV: "1998 Television writer: Code written by me for my first textbook was
shown on the TV show The Net on 10 Oct. 1998. I was uncredited for this work"
(<http://www.norvig.com/resume.html>)

